# HELP! vector clipart for vinyl like this



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

hi guys,

got me a beginner cutter, craft robo. i need to find where to get art like this from. i have look everywhere.


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

Not sure I fully understand your question, but if you're looking for unique clipart, I'd suggest putting an ad on Craigslist for artists to draw you what you want (good ones can almost exactly reproduce things). We do it all the time for prototypes. Students LOVE to say they worked on commercial projects and will often do it for low or no cost.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I would be careful with that, I think it might be a copyright immage Calvin maybe not sure.

R.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yups it us a copyrighted image. ..


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

mystysue said:


> Yups it us a copyrighted image. ..


well it sure is a lot of signmakers using it for decal.
what's with that.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

It is certainaly up to you, some companies take a warning stance on their property and some will take you to the cleaners, for me if I had a popular immage with a copyright it would make me mad to discover someone else is profiting off of my hard work without my permission.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

if that's the kind of work you want - there's certainly an abundance of it on ebay...much of it copied/stolen and otherwise used without the permission of the original artist. 

and yes there are a lot of folks out there using it - there's a calvin peeing on everything under the sun on half of the pickups in most states. because there is a lot of it going on still doesn't make it right or legitimate...


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

jberte said:


> if that's the kind of work you want - there's certainly an abundance of it on ebay...much of it copied/stolen and otherwise used without the permission of the original artist.
> 
> and yes there are a lot of folks out there using it - there's a calvin peeing on everything under the sun on half of the pickups in most states. because there is a lot of it going on still doesn't make it right or legitimate...


i want to filled order request anyway i can legally. there r a lot of stuff out there that's copy written, for instance there r some programs we use for art that we really r not suppose to use but we use them. i'm not trying to steal or copy anything. i just want to make a dollar. i ask where can i find the art, if i have get permission to use it i will. that ? has nothing to do with being right or wrong.
thank u for your concern of my legal being, but i just ask a ?. that is what the forum is for, not to be judging the integretiy of a member.

note: i have gone to a lot of companys large and small doing this decals and most of them have them in their printed selection to choose from.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Right or wrong every decal company in America probably has a collection of those type images. That thing has been drawn and re-drawn a hundred times. I am sure the orig. artist didnt dream of all the variations or create 25% of whats out there today Use at your own risk. You would be better off just drawing your own character as its rather simple to do.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Right or wrong every decal company in America probably has a collection of those type images. That thing has been drawn and re-drawn a hundred times. I am sure the orig. artist didnt dream of all the variations or create 25% of whats out there today Use at your own risk. You would be better off just drawing your own character as its rather simple to do.


thanks for ur reply moto butunfortunately everybody can't draw, there leaving us to look for specific art and design.

dodank


----------



## mickheike (Feb 12, 2008)

send me tour email address I can help mick [email protected]


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get clip art that comes with the cd and a book. I have clip artfrom art explosion(too much cartoon typish) but im looking for the clip art that comes with funny sayings, flames,etc. Its the one that sticker makers have at the your local fair. They usually have like 10 books with black and white images of the logos/pictures/designs. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get people figures? There the ones that people lie to put there family on the back of their cars with the names under it ? Thanks!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes go on ebay they have some right now for about $30 bucks i believe just type in vector clipart for vinyl cutter.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

dodank said:


> ...unfortunately everybody can't draw, there leaving us to look for specific art and design.
> 
> dodank


There in lies the crux.....however most everyone can trace. Inkscape offers the opportunity to trace bitmaps into vectors for cutting at no charge to download, last time I looked. For those using the CraftROBO, save the project from Inkscape in DFX format and open in Robo Master for cutting. Sure you'll spend at least an afternoon learning the tricks, but you'll have the opportunity to cut what you want, in the size that you want, not what someone else designed.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

CuttingEdge said:


> There in lies the crux.....however most everyone can trace. Inkscape offers the opportunity to trace bitmaps into vectors for cutting at no charge to download, last time I looked. For those using the CraftROBO, save the project from Inkscape in DFX format and open in Robo Master for cutting. Sure you'll spend at least an afternoon learning the tricks, but you'll have the opportunity to cut what you want, in the size that you want, not what someone else designed.


why do it when someelse can save u time and it's already done.


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

dodank said:


> hi guys,
> 
> got me a beginner cutter, craft robo. i need to find where to get art like this from. i have look everywhere.



Hello,

I hope this can help you check this out


http://www.decaljunky.com/cart/c-194-fun-stickers.aspx


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

dodank said:


> why do it when someelse can save u time and it's already done.


With that approach, one could take it even a step further. Why bother to cut them yourself? Just purchase precut, jack the price and resell them. Hey..with an automated order entry system and drop shipping, it could even be hands off. Not only would you not have to invest time in the enterpri$e once set-up, you wouldn't even get your hands dirty.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Vector Art - by Holmes & Cottrell Graphic Technologies | The highest quality electronic artwork for the sign industry since 1990

Pick one and download it for a small fee, or purchase a whole library of good stuff.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

kenimes said:


> Vector Art - by Holmes & Cottrell Graphic Technologies | The highest quality electronic artwork for the sign industry since 1990
> 
> Pick one and download it for a small fee, or purchase a whole library of good stuff.


I second that. I have that collection & it's pretty sweet.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Vector Art - by Holmes & Cottrell Graphic Technologies | The highest quality electronic artwork for the sign industry since 1990
> 
> Pick one and download it for a small fee, or purchase a whole library of good stuff.


those are phenomenal. oh so gorgeous.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

dodank said:


> those are phenomenal. oh so gorgeous.


Wow! that's some nice stuff a little pricey though but i'll probably give it a shot as well. Im getting tired of trying to clean these vector images myself.... also to time consuming... i alway's said that( time is money) and yet i found myself doing the opposite.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Be sure to send Bill Watterson a buck for each Calvin sticker you sell...


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Sometimes I am ashamed to be in this industry.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Me personally i don't plan on selling the calvin stickers and if i were to... it probably be the legal way so yes Bill Watterson or whoever was the first to copyright that image would receive my dollar..


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There is no legal way and he doesnt want your dollar. You need to draw a new character.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok.. im prolly gonna sound real hard nose here.. but as a person that makes thier living (and not a bad one at that) doing signs/ stickers/ banners and t-shirts.. 
If you can't either draw it yourself.. or pay for the graphics legitimately, along with the legal ok to reproduce.. then you really have no business makeing stickers..

There is plenty of art out thier that is legal to use.. either free or resonable..

I just dont understand why people don't understand.. that its both illigal and wrong to steal others work..

Ok.. enuff of me being the grinch that stole christmas..
sue


----------



## RRCOLLECTABLE (Aug 11, 2007)

Roboto said:


> Anyone know where i can get people figures? There the ones that people lie to put there family on the back of their cars with the names under it ? Thanks!


a saw what you looking for on ebay under vector clip art.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> There is no legal way and he doesnt want your dollar. You need to draw a new character.


Like i said im not the one trying to use the calvin sticker which i know is illegal to use...I was just giving my opinion that if one day i wanted to use his calvin design would ask for permission before starting the project. And i doubt it's illegal if he were to sign a contract saying he allowed me to use his design for commercial use on let's say 50 decal's for a certain amount of money...Im now working with 2 graphic artist that are supplying me with there designs and we did just that sign a contract for stating i would give them 50 cents per every 5 decals i sell...


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

mystysue said:


> Ok.. im prolly gonna sound real hard nose here.. but as a person that makes thier living (and not a bad one at that) doing signs/ stickers/ banners and t-shirts..
> If you can't either draw it yourself.. or pay for the graphics legitimately, along with the legal ok to reproduce.. then you really have no business makeing stickers..
> 
> There is plenty of art out thier that is legal to use.. either free or resonable..
> ...


 
I totally agree with you mystysue like the graphic artist im working with said that there ain't that many people out there that are fairly legitamate. And believe or not they said they make most of there money by lawsuit's going to a lot of sign shop's around town seeing who has there design's up for sale to file lawsuit's against them..But yes definetly "do good and good thing's happen"do bad and bad thing's happen"


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Susan is dead on.....DIY or pay...don't steal someone's work or property rights


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Here you go. You can purchase clip art with books here.
Express Clipart - Search for Royalty Free Clip Art, Illustrations, Vector Art, and Clipart Images
He carries lots of collections.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Air Art Girl said:


> Here you go. You can purchase clip art with books here.
> Express Clipart - Search for Royalty Free Clip Art, Illustrations, Vector Art, and Clipart Images
> He carries lots of collections.


thanks air art girl. this thread has gotten totally out of hand. nobody is trying to steal anything. that's why clipart collections r produce to purchase. in any case while most of the post has been about stealing, for once has anyone thought that every clipart was created by someone, meaning if u use any does not mean ur stealing. that's why it's created. the small minds of some people.
anyway, thanks again.


----------



## demur7799 (Jul 10, 2011)

Recomend see new premium vector cliparts provider for vinyl ready - Premium vector cliparts for professional use (Vinil Ready EPS, AI) | VectorGector


----------

